# XP Equivalent of Final Cut Pro?



## Anchoret (Jan 19, 2006)

What is an approximate equivalent of Final Cut video editing software for use in Windows OS?

Thanks!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Avid software is the top of the line software for professionals, though seeing as you're asking this, Avid is probably to advanced for you (many pros don't even know how to use it). Adobe Premier Pro is more like Final Cut.

http://avid.com/solutions/postproduction/index.asp
http://www.adobe.com/products/premiere/


----------

